# Terral's 'BP Gulf Oil Spill Solution' White Paper



## Terral

Greetings to All:

Florida Congressman Bill Young's Office sent me an email with instructions to present a White Paper to the U.S. Government with details of my *BP Gulf Oil Spill Solution* (my Topic), according to new guidelines established for this BP Gulf Oil Crisis, saying,



> Mr. Croft, the Federal government has announced  a new way to submit ideas for the stopping and cleaning up the Deepwater Horizon spill, I  have attached the announcement (Deepwater...doc) which explains the new process. Thank you for  your continued interest in ensuring that this terrible spill is stopped and  please let our office know if you need any further assistance.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Victoria Warmouth
> Legislative Assistant
> Congressman C.W. Bill Young (FL-10)
> 2407 Rayburn  House Office  Building
> Washington, DC. 20515
> Phone: 202-225-5961


This is my reply:

The BP Gulf Oil Crisis Solution: 
Pressure-Sheath Technology
Terral Corporation
St. Petersburg, FL 33714​






White Paper​
*Contents*

1. The BP Gulf Oil Crisis Solution.
2. The April 20, 2010 Solution.
3. Interrupting Fluid Column Momentum-To-Blowout Scenario

Response Sent To: RDC BAA Submission Form 

*1. The BP Gulf Oil Crisis Solution.*

The BP Gulf Oil Crisis Solution is realized by the marriage of Fluid Dynamics and Pressure-Sheath Technology. The critical overlooked problem facing BP and everyone involved with the BP Gulf Oil Crisis is the presence of the 14,000 feet vertical fluid column that has gained momentum since the initial blowout on April 20, 2010. BP initially estimated that 5000 barrels of oil was escaping into the Gulf of Mexico, while recent estimates are far greater, because the massive fluid column had very little momentum in the early days of this crisis. However, this situation has every opportunity to grow into a literal nightmare, if BP and those in authority do not recognize the true solution and ensure that sufficient countermeasures are in place. 

Pressure-Sheath Technology relates to methods and apparatus for creating &#8216;*Controlled Pressurized Environments*&#8217; (CPEs) inside and outside the body using dilator cuffs on scopes and probes for superior outcomes (See information at Link #1). This solution description assumes the Examiner understands *Pressure-Sheath Technology Fundamentals* from that linked Presentation.  The same rules for creating, maintaining and utilizing CPE&#8217;s inside the human body apply to situations within the earth, even if on a much larger scale. We have a 21-inch vertical pipe that is 14,000 feet long that contains and &#8216;active fluid column&#8217; moving upwards to the sea floor. The fluid column has gathered momentum over a period of time and time is required to slow the momentum down, before eventually the flow can be stopped. The moving fluid column is racing upwards to the sea floor like a freight train and must be slowed down in increments through a series of stages, or the momentum may continue to increase beyond the limits of system and sea floor integrity.






The top diagram shows a Remote Probe with five dilator cuffs connected to a series of brackets with Hydraulic Cylinders. Simply inserting the Remote Probe into the broken pipe will create resistance and backpressure, so time is a very important part of the BP Solution Equation. A series of Temporary Brackets should be installed and connected to the vertical supports holding the pipe in place to provide maximum control over the newly created CPE we are attempting to manage. This particular situation may require a much longer Remote Probe utilizing a dozen or more inflatable dilator cuffs depending on how much momentum the fluid column has gathered and according to the desired timeframe for reducing fluid column momentum to zero.   

Hydraulic Cylinder Devices are attached to the Temporary Bracket Network (on left) and to the Bracket Assembly on the Remote Probe. All Dilator Cuffs are hydraulically activated through a series of hydraulic lines (not shown) for maximum control of pressures within the pipe. Simply capping the pipe and using vents (BP&#8217;s current method) places too much pressure upon the pipe outer rim and offers insufficient environmental control using primitive vents. In fact, the only reason this temporary cap remained intact is because trapped gasses now compressing within the pipe are playing the role of shock absorber. However, with the cap in place, those pressures are increasing and the natural gas fluid-to-gas ratio within the pipe are decreasing, which means the fluid column is gathering even more mass in preparation of potentially blowing a very large hole in the sea floor.

The middle diagram shows how the Piston Rods are retracted to bring the multi-cuffed probe into position within the pipe. Evacuation/vacuum Ports are contained within the Integrated Sheath Receiver Coupling, holding the Remote Probe in place, allowing excess oil and gas to be transported to a waiting tanker on the surface. Many dilator cuffs are used to slow fluid column momentum, utilizing as much internal pipe surface area as possible, which potentially reduces the timeframe of the overall operation. Internal CPE pressures must be monitored throughout the operation to ensure system integrity, or pressures may build towards yet another blowout. Pipe vibration monitors should be installed and watched carefully for signs of system integrity breach. 

The third diagram (bottom) shows how the dilator cuffs are filled to stop the oil from exiting the pipe, but again, time is the crucial factor and the dilation process in this case can take days or even more than a week to cancel out fluid column momentum. Until the massive force of the out-of-control fluid column has been neutralized, the dilator cuffs are dilated and oil escaping outside the Remote Probe is redirected into the internal Evacuation/vacuum Port and channeled to the surface; which essentially stops the oil from escaping into the Gulf at some point in this operation. Pumping the oil manually at the surface can actually reduce pressures within the broken pipe and help the operator maintain CPE control and system integrity more efficiently throughout the operation; especially where multiple Remote Probes are utilized at separate wellhead/blowout locations.  

The &#8216;Top Kill&#8217; Method was doomed to fail, because there was no provision for slowing down fluid column momentum in incremental stages. Placing a cap at the wellhead location may have been possible on April 20, 2010 before the fluid column gathered momentum. However, trying to cap the well today is like placing a barricade in front of a 3-mile long locomotive at full speed and expecting the train to stop. The U.S. Government should be made aware of the fact that a Point Of No Return Situation is possible for every potential oil reservoir, supply pipe line and wellhead scenario. In other words, if the fluid column momentum is allowed to gather enough strength where force exceeds system integrity parameters, then a system blowout will eventually take place. If memory serves, the Russians have used nuclear devices to seal runaway blowouts on six separate occasions, because the technology to interrupt the fluid column momentum-to-blowout cycle has thus far remained unavailable. 

Capping the wellhead and allowing gas pressures to increase brings us nearer to the Point Of No Return where system breach is inevitable. Trapped gas within the 14,000-foot uncapped pipe is displacing fluid volume and interrupting the fluid column&#8217;s ability to gather momentum. However, capping the pressurized environment within the pipe is causing the gases to compress and take up a smaller percentage of space, which is actually providing an optimum environment for the fluid column to gather mass and momentum. In fact, highly compressed gases from capping the system can convert the natural gas back into a liquid state and remove the helpful shock absorber effect from the equation. This means larger sections of pipe below the sea floor will gather areas of solid fluid having no gas at all, gather increased momentum, and place much-increased pressure upon the area of capped pipe directly below the sea floor possibly damaged in the original accident. 

*2. The April 20, 2010 BP Solution.*






The oil/gas mixture within the 14,000-foot pipe from the reservoir to the sea floor had virtually no momentum on April 20, 2010, as the flow rate was governed by the pressure differential between the reservoir and the broken pipe at the wellhead location. I admit to being mystified by the fact that nobody has talked about positioning a new platform at the surface for mounting a new supply line. Rather than cap the broken pipe, remove the broken section, rethread and replace the pipe and add couplings to a new supply line to the surface. A Pressure-Sheath Technology Method to replace the broken pipe at the wellhead is shown in the diagram above. The Multi-Cuffed Remote Probe is sent through the new pipe section and coupling for positioning inside the broken pipe that has been cut and rethreaded. Inflatable O-ring Seals (not shown) are fixed to the far end of the new pipe section allowing operator control over the newly created CPE. The new coupling is connected to the existing rethreaded pipe and the new supply pipe is connected to the new coupling for oil/gas redirection. 

*3. Interrupting Fluid Column Momentum-To-Blowout Scenario*

BP has capped the 14,000-foot wellhead pipe using robot-assisted ventilation methods and internal CPE pressures are increasing. One reason that &#8216;the solution&#8217; to this BP Gulf Oil Spill Crisis has eluded the most brilliant engineers in the world is due to the many variables making up the many equations. Oil and natural gas are joined together in the reservoir, but the gas is currently being released from the liquid-to-gas transition like the fizz escaping from your glass of soda somewhere within the 14,000-foot pipe. Natural gas in liquid form expands 600 times when converting to a gaseous state, which is currently the blessing that allows the temporary cap to remain connected to the broken pipe. However, internal pressures are increasing within the 14,000-foot pipe and environmental conditions within the BP-created CPE may very well become optimal for the natural gas reversion back into a liquid form and without adequate CPE countermeasures in place.

Allowing the natural gas to re-liquefy randomly is by far the most dangerous scenario that anyone can imagine, because the haphazard oil/gas sloshing effect currently protecting system integrity is lost. Returning the natural gas to a liquid state allows Fluid Column Momentum to also increase randomly to the point that any weaknesses in system integrity will be tested well beyond our ability to control; even with all Pressure-Sheath Technology Control Measures in place. We should expect that the greatest pressures within the 14,000-foot pipe are at the bottom near the reservoir, which means the newly created fluid column will initially reform at that location. We should also expect that the reforming fluid column will begin displacing the lighter air pockets from the system, which will reveal itself by the lack of oil evacuating from the vents. The sudden reduction in pressure near the wellhead will allow the fluid column to gather even more momentum, until violently impacting the cap and rupturing any weak connections within the system.






Interrupting the Fluid-Column Momentum-To-Blowout Scenario requires the use of advanced Pressure-Sheath Technology Methods and Apparatus including a Stationary Multi-compartment Surface Tanker with high-vacuum/compression compartment capabilities. The Multi-cuffed Remote Probe is in position within the broken pipe and oil/gas is siphoned through the Vacuum/Evacuation Channel into the decompressed Vacuum Compartment. Vacuum Station pumps are evacuating the depressurized environment much faster than oil is escaping from the broken pipe on the seabed floor, which means we now have the tools to lower pressure within the broken pipe CPE. 

Natural gas is released into the atmosphere and the separated oil is pumped into the Compression Compartment for transmission to the Oil Compartment, or for reinjection through the Irrigation Channel in the Remote Probe into our 14,000-foot CPE below the seabed floor. Excess oil is pumped from the Oil Compartment to waiting tankers as needed to ensure availability of adequate oil storage space on the Multi-compartment Surface Tanker. High-capacity pumps are used to compress the newly created CPE within the Compression Compartment for oil reinjection into the supply pipe below the seabed, because this &#8216;separated oil&#8217; has all natural gas removed at the surface; which means we now have the tools to increase pressure within the broken pipe CPE and create a valuable fluid column to cancel the effect of the naturally-created oil/gas fluid column from the reservoir. 

The high-pressure methane/oil fluid column is entering the 21-inch pipe at the reservoir location, some 14,000 feet below the sea floor, but the methane is changing to a gas at some point along the way. In other words, the liquid oil/methane mix is entering the pipe at one speed, but the methane transition into a gas speeds up the flow in direct proportion to the liquid-to-gas transition rate. Decreasing the pressure at the wellhead on April 20, 2010 allowed the methane liquid-to-gas transition to speed up at the seabed location, which reduced the pressure and helped fluid column momentum to increase. Placing the cap at the wellhead location is allowing internal pressures to grow, which slows the methane liquid-to-gas transition and allows the fluid column from below to grow in increments towards the wellhead location. However, BP&#8217;s current methodology will never allow complete control over their pressurized environment within the supply pipe, because the oil they are trying to contain includes the methane liquid transitioning into gas and multiplying the volume by hundreds of times. 

The solution to this problem is to completely seal the cap at the wellhead location, while redirecting the oil/gas through the Evacuation/vacuum Channel. At the same time, separated oil (methane removed) is reinjected at high velocity through the Irrigation Channel for the creation of a retrograde fluid column that does not allow for the expansion of the CPE through the methane liquid-to-gas transition. Sitting at my computer today, I have no clue as to whether the front line of the methane liquid-to-gas transition is taking place at 10,000 feet, or 5,000 feet, or 1,000 feet from the wellhead location. However, we should expect that the transition location is constantly changing (up and down the supply pipe) with fluctuating pressures associated with capping the pipe and adjustment of the ventilation ports.

The objective is to raise internal pressures in stages to test system integrity for signs of a new blowout. Raising the pressure also raised the elevation of the methane fluid-to-gas transition point to a location nearer to the wellhead, which reduces the volume of natural gas in our CPE equation. When the conditions are optimal (stabilized CPE) and the methane fluid-to-gas transition point is nearest the wellhead, then we begin the process of vacuuming out the environment and simultaneously reinjecting the separated oil to create our retrograde fluid column, until the two fluid columns are allowed to commingle and the methane fluid-to-gas transition cycle is eventually stopped.  

Link #1: PressPresentation.docx - DivShare

Terral (info removed)


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

This is a copy of the confirmation email that my White Paper was indeed received:



> The following RDC BAA White Paper has been successfully  submitted to the USCG:
> 
> *Tracking Number:* xxxxxxx (removed)
> 
> *White  Paper Title:* THE BP GULF OIL CRISIS SOLUTION
> 
> *Company:*  TERRAL CORPORATION
> 
> *Technology Area:* Oil Wellhead Control  and Submerged Oil Response
> 
> *Date Submitted:* 06/06/2010  15:48
> 
> Thank you for your White Paper submission. Your White  Paper will be screened by a Governmental Inter-Agency Alternative  Technology Assessment Team for possible implementation.
> 
> Your  input is valuable and will be assessed thoroughly by the Government's  team.  Due to the large number of White Papers that need to be screened,  the screening may take some time.  As soon as the screening has been  completed, you will be notified of the status of your White Paper.
> 
> Any questions specifically regarding this BAA must be submitted in  writing to:
> RDC-BAA-DHR@uscg.mil.
> 
> Thank You,
> M. J. Sisson, Captain, USCG
> Commanding Officer,  Coast Guard Research and Development Center


----------



## Ravi

Someone pointed out a flaw in your design and you ignored it.


----------



## xotoxi

Ravi said:


> Someone pointed out a flaw in your design and you ignored it.



He is accustomed to ignoring when people point out his flaws.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Terral said:


> Your  input is valuable and will be assessed thoroughly by the Government's  team.  Due to the large number of White Papers that need to be screened,  the screening may take some time.  As soon as the screening has been  completed, you will be notified of the status of your White Paper.


This is no different than when you send an e-mail to any Congressman. It's a polite way of saying they're gonna' throw it away. Maybe they've seen your pathetic ramblings here on 9/11 and Swine Flu conspiracies?

The sad part is that you actually believe they take you seriously.


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

This is a copy of my recent email to Francois Vorster and my Florida elected officials regarding the importance of including SuperSuck International Technology and equipment for a BP Gulf Oil Crisis Solution. 


*BP Gulf Solution: SuperSuck  International + Pressure-Sheath Technology&#8207;*

From: *Terral *(removed)                                            
Sent:         Thu 6/10/10 2:00 PM                   To:          francois@supersuckinternational.com;  bill.young@mail.house.gov; Bill Nelson (bill@billnelson.senate.gov);  charlie crist (charlie.crist@myflorida.com); Terral (removed); faye.proulx@mail.house.gov; victoria warmouth  (victoria.warmouth@mail.house.gov); bill mccollum  (info@billmccollum.com)                           






                 1 attachment                                           BP  Gulf O...wps (655.0 KB)                            

               Greetings to Francois Vorster, Congressman Young, Senator Nelson,  Governor Crist and Attorney General McCollum:

I recently watched a  SuperSuck International Representative (Directory:Super Suck International - PESWiki)  giving expert testimony to Dylan Ratigan (MSNBC) and realized that your  *'SuperSuck' Technology* is a vital component of the BP Gulf Oil Crisis  Solution. Attached to this email is my BP Gulf Oil Solution White Paper  that also contains vital components to actually neutralize fluid column  momentum and bring the BP Blowout under complete control. What I need is  for SuperSuck Engineers to review *Pressure-Sheath Technology*  Fundamentals (PressPresentation.docx - DivShare) and  then my *BP Gulf Oil Solution White Paper* (BP Gulf Oil Solution White Paper.wps - DivShare),  so that a new solution White Paper can be drafted and submitted to the *US  Coast Guard* at the link provided to me by *Congressman Bill  Young's Office* (http://65.55.140.121).

I  have been trying to get the message across to my elected Govt Officials  that BP is NOT interested in stopping this Gulf Oil Spill! In fact, the  US Coast Guard and the White House appear completely uninterested in  actually stopping the BP Gulf Oil Spill for reasons that are 100 percent  "POLITICAL"!!! This national emergency has been mishandled from Day One  and oil is continuing to gush into the Gulf Of Mexico with every  passing moment. The idea that a single Admiral (Thad Allen) is  attempting to supervise Oil Containment at the wellhead, and 2600 ships  in the Gulf (only 150 being utilized), and handling Media relations is  absolute foolishness!!! 

The Admiral completely dismissed the  notion that SuperSuck International could play a key role in limiting  the destruction of this BP Gulf Oil Crisis, by simply lying about  modifications required to get SuperSuck Tankers and equipment online. I  know with 100 percent certainty that we have the technology RIGHT NOW to  stop the flow of oil into the Gulf, but at some point our Florida  Officials might need to take control of the operation from impotent BP  and Coast Guard people that appear to be chasing their tails and getting  nowhere. 

If Governor Crist or Bill Nelson or Bill Young or Bill  McCollum have any influence over the US Coast Guard and those in charge  of this apparent charade going on in the Gulf right now, then I  strongly suggest that you direct their attention to my Pressure-Sheath  Technology Solutions with the vital components of SuperSuck  International Technology equipment. Our beautiful State is being held  hostage by British Petroleum and an Obama Administration more interested  in selling Americans tax credits from his Cap And Tax Legislation, than  actually doing something to stop the flow of oil onto our beaches. 

My  hands are tied, until somebody in Tallahassee and Washington actually  does something to help our seemingly helpless situation. If you guys  continue sitting on your hands, then Florida is going to be flooded on  all sides with BP Oil ...

Sincerely,

Terral (info removed)


----------



## Terral

Dear Governor Charlie Crist, Francois Vorster and my Florida  Representatives:

I have just spent a half hour on the phone with Francois Vorster the  Managing Director of Super Suck International in South Africa who has  been trying to work with BP to solve the current BP Gulf Oil Spill from  the second day of this Crisis. Francois has the kind of experience that  Florida needs to combat the oil gushing into the Gulf and the equipment  to clean the oil from the surface of our waters. I strongly recommend  that Governor Crist, Senator Nelson and Congressman Young initiate  proceedings for establishing a Four-State Task Force with  representatives from the Sovereign States of Louisiana, Mississippi,  Alabama and Florida to gather testimony from 'experts' in the related  fields for solving this BP Gulf Oil Crisis.

All four State Governors need to sit down and have a lengthy  conversation with Francois Vorster who appears more interested in  solving the current Gulf Oil Crisis than BP and the U.S. Government.  Valuable resources are being misused in a misguided effort to 'manage  the crisis' rather than actually stopping the flow of oil at the  wellhead. Francois has authorized me to pass along his contact  information with instruction for you to call upon him at any time, so  that we can begin attacking this problem from the right direction.  Francois acknowledges that my solution to reinject separated crude oil  back into the wellhead, while simultaneously vacuuming out the lighter  gas, is a great idea that as yet nobody has thought to attempt. 

Please contact Francois ASAP and be prepared to hear the real story and  real solution from a real expert in this field.

Sincerely,

Terral L. Croft
Terral Corporation
President and CEO
terralcroft@hotmail.com

PS. Francois: My 'provisional' patent application covering this new  technology became 'patent pending' today at 3:34 PM, so you can share  whatever information you wish. ;0)


*     Francois  Vorster*
*     Managing  Director*
*



*
*SUPER  SUCK INTERNATIONAL*
*Phone:  +2731 466 4879 *
*Fax:       0865544357  *
*Mobile**: +2772  8340 190 *
*Mobile**: +2779  932 1515 *
*francois@supersuckinternational.com *
*www.supersuckinternational.com *
*106 Doble  Road**,*
*Bluff,*
*Durban**,*
*4052*
*South  Africa*


----------



## dilloduck

Terral said:


> Dear Governor Charlie Crist, Francois Vorster and my Florida  Representatives:
> 
> I have just spent a half hour on the phone with Francois Vorster the  Managing Director of Super Suck International in South Africa who has  been trying to work with BP to solve the current BP Gulf Oil Spill from  the second day of this Crisis. Francois has the kind of experience that  Florida needs to combat the oil gushing into the Gulf and the equipment  to clean the oil from the surface of our waters. I strongly recommend  that Governor Crist, Senator Nelson and Congressman Young initiate  proceedings for establishing a Four-State Task Force with  representatives from the Sovereign States of Louisiana, Mississippi,  Alabama and Florida to gather testimony from 'experts' in the related  fields for solving this BP Gulf Oil Crisis.
> 
> All four State Governors need to sit down and have a lengthy  conversation with Francois Vorster who appears more interested in  solving the current Gulf Oil Crisis than BP and the U.S. Government.  Valuable resources are being misused in a misguided effort to 'manage  the crisis' rather than actually stopping the flow of oil at the  wellhead. Francois has authorized me to pass along his contact  information with instruction for you to call upon him at any time, so  that we can begin attacking this problem from the right direction.  Francois acknowledges that my solution to reinject separated crude oil  back into the wellhead, while simultaneously vacuuming out the lighter  gas, is a great idea that as yet nobody has thought to attempt.
> 
> Please contact Francois ASAP and be prepared to hear the real story and  real solution from a real expert in this field.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Terral L. Croft
> Terral Corporation
> President and CEO
> terralcroft@hotmail.com
> 
> PS. Francois: My 'provisional' patent application covering this new  technology became 'patent pending' today at 3:34 PM, so you can share  whatever information you wish. ;0)
> 
> 
> *     Francois  Vorster*
> *     Managing  Director*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *SUPER  SUCK INTERNATIONAL*
> *Phone:  +2731 466 4879 *
> *Fax:       0865544357  *
> *Mobile**: +2772  8340 190 *
> *Mobile**: +2779  932 1515 *
> *francois@supersuckinternational.com *
> *www.supersuckinternational.com *
> *106 Doble  Road**,*
> *Bluff,*
> *Durban**,*
> *4052*
> *South  Africa*



I'm going to try it on my toilet tonight !  thanks !


----------



## Octoldit

It's good to see that this nation still has many Americans interested in solutions. 

I have also contacted senators and top government officials on the oil spill issue, and it's clear this administration is doing all it can do to see to it that  BP is held accountable for what has happened in the gulf due to safety oversights no doubt caused by greed and arrogance. Halliburton may also need to pay-up. 

This administration is also showing some wisdom in taking measures to insure that an oil tragedy such as this one does not happen again. From the very beginning of the spill this administration has done all it could to correct the enormous spill problem, and if the Government was in the oil business it would have much more of the equipment and expertise needed to make the right decisions, but we all know the government is not in the oil business. However some ownership of the oil industry by Government to reduce our debt as a practical consideration still remains in the realm of a capitalist society.

Its far better for the Government to include within some business and industry as a method of deficient reduction, than for the wicker bankers/debt merchants to take-over the Government in a pre-meditated economic coup based on debt! After the 9-11 stunts the Zionist think tank inspired rapid push toward communism is a reality, and must be halted. 

Now we find that the N.S.A. operates outside the rule of law and is clearly consistent with the mission of the K.G.B. The C.I.A. is also becoming a government to itself outside the rule of law and controlled by the communist international bankers. Part of the Zionist design for an economic coup in America was to hand-over our industrial foundation to Communist China. The confiscation of our homes and family farms by the debt merchant thieves as part of the mix should be clear and apparent to every true American.

Its cheap slave labor and exploitation that fuels Business/ bankers, and the common good is something government is responsible for. They must remain separate. It must be understood Government has the authority to own and control some business and industry to preserve the common good, not the bankers controlling government (privatization, censorship, bribery etc). The bankers/corporations are the only real national security problem (terrorist), and the preservation of our sovereignty rests in understanding this.

Terral useful ideas have always been helpful throughout history, and one can only hope people in high places recognize and implement useful solutions. Its not always what we directly suggest that becomes useful, but a suggestion or solutions that may cause someone in high place to think of their own workable solution based on, or related to an idea or suggestion put forth by an American is all that can be hope for.

Just as in Noahs day this is the end of an era.

 If you get recognition for an idea is rare, and if it happens it may, or may not be a good thing. Recognition from God is all that really matters. Hearing well done good and faith servant from Almighty God is really all that matters.


----------



## geauxtohell

Hey Terral, I am not an engineer so I won't try to comment on your design, but if your idea is able to plug this hole, I hope you get all the credit you deserve.

Regardless of how crazy I think you are.


----------



## RadiomanATL

> Terral's 'BP Gulf Oil Spill Solution' White Paper



Why's it gotta be a white paper? Why not a black paper? You got something against black?


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

I finally received Horizon Support confirmation that someone is reviewing my BP Gulf Oil Crisis Solution, saying,



> Horizon Response Center&#8207;
> From: *Horizon Support* (Horizonsupport@oegllc.com)
> Sent:         Sat 6/12/10 6:11 PM                   To:          terral....com
> 
> Terral ...,
> 
> We appreciate you submitting your Alternative  Response Technology (ART) proposal to the Horizon Support Team.  This  note is to inform you that we do have your information on record and  will be processing it as soon as possible.  You will be informed of the  disposition of your recommendation following technical review.
> 
> Thank  you!
> Horizon Support Team


This is my reply:

Dear Horizon Support Team, Francios Vorster and my Govt Representatives:* 

Tracking Number:*  2000xxx (info removed)

I have been in contact with many  experts in the oil suction/reclamation field and now realize that parts  of my submission contain inaccuracies that include:

1. Reclaimed  Methane Gas must be burned off and not simply released into the air.
2.  Rethreading existing pipe is not feasible at these depths.

However,  the idea to fight fire with fire (methane-rich oil with separated  methane-free oil) is definitely 'the answer' to regaining control of the  supply pipe environment between the reservoir and the wellhead. A South  African Company (contact info below) is currently making the  modifications necessary for implementing my Gulf Oil Spill Solution. The  idea is to displace 'active' methane-rich oil in the pipe with flat  methane-free crude oil from the containment ship on the surface, which  will calm down the environment and allow management of the entire  subterranean network for stabilization of system integrity. 

I  must warn the Horizon Support Team that failure to implement these  countermeasures can see this Gulf Situation become FAR worse. We 'must'  hyper-inject separated crude oil at high pressure at the wellhead, 'and'  simultaneously vacuum out the methane gas and create a retrograde fluid  column to neutralize fluid column momentum currently growing from  reservoir/sea floor pressure differentiation. Otherwise, the BP Cap may  very well explode and create a MUCH larger problem in the very near  future. 

I strongly recommend that your engineers contact  Francois Vorster, before time to implement my plan runs out. 

Sincerely,

Terral ...
Terral Corporation
President and CEO
terral....com




*Francois  Vorster*
*     Managing  Director*
*
*
*SUPER  SUCK INTERNATIONAL*
*Phone:  +2731 466 4879 *
*Fax:       0865544357   *
*Mobile**: +2772  8340 190 *
*Mobile**: +2779  932 1515 *
*francois@supersuckinternational.com *
*www.supersuckinternational.com *
*106 Doble  Road**,*
*Bluff,*
*Durban**,*
*4052*
*South  Africa*

-------------------------

*Tracking Number:* 2000xxxx

*White Paper  Title:* THE BP GULF OIL CRISIS SOLUTION

*Company:*  TERRAL CORPORATION

*Technology Area:* Oil Wellhead Control  and Submerged Oil Response

*Date Submitted:* 06/06/2010  15:48


----------



## PatekPhilippe

> Governmental Inter-Agency Alternative Technology Assessment Team


----------



## Ravi

Super Suck International???


----------



## PatekPhilippe

That's why the assessment team ended up on the page they're looking at in the photo!!!!


----------



## Terral

Dear Congressman Young, Victoria Warmouth, Governor Crist, Attorney  General McCollum, Senator Nelson, BP Representatives and Horizon Support  Representatives:

While I appreciate the efforts of Congressman Bill Young's Office in  sending me the link for sending my BP Gulf Oil Crisis Solution White  Paper, we appear no further along in capping the well than when this  apparent charade first started on April 20, 2010. I can imagine that the  Horizon Response Center is handling thousands of papers from many  sources, but only a very small percentage offer 'the' solution to  capping the flow of oil at the wellhead. BP and the Federal Government  appear only interested in methods to 'manage this crisis' with very  little apparent interest in making progress in the 'solution'  department. My White Paper submission was made on June 6, 2010 and to  date I have received no request for more information and very little  sign that anyone is even interested in discussing the merits of my  Pressure-Sheath Technology Solution. 

Am I the only person on earth that understands the serious nature of  this problem???? Here is my quote from the White Paper:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/energy/120083-terrals-bp-gulf-oil-spill-solution-white-paper.html"The U.S. Government should be made aware of the fact that a  *Point Of No  Return Situation* is possible for every potential oil reservoir,  supply  pipe line and wellhead scenario. In other words, *if the fluid column  momentum is allowed to gather enough strength *where force exceeds  system  integrity parameters, then *a system blowout will eventually take  place*.  If memory serves, the Russians have used nuclear devices to seal  runaway blowouts on six separate occasions, because the technology to interrupt  the fluid column momentum-to-blowout cycle has thus far remained  unavailable."​Here is a chart of BP Gulf Oil Leakage: The Picture Of Inaccuracy: The Evolving Estimates Of BP's Oil Leak | TPM LiveWire

April 23: 200   barrels per day.
   April 24: 1000   barrels per day.
   April 28: 5000   barrels per day.
   May 27: 12,000-19,000   barrels per day.
   June 10: 20,000-40,000   barrels per day.
   June 15: 35,000-60,000   barrels per day

Many of you will be convinced that somebody is making 'bad' estimates,  but again, allow me to send out the warning concerning "*Fluid Column  Momentum*" that 'is' gathering strength right before your very  eyes!!! The Coast Guard and the Horizon Response Center may not have two more weeks, or a month, or a year, to draw conclusions that "*Pressure-Sheath  Technology*" is 'the' answer to capping this well!!! I tell you over  and over again that 'TIME' is a vital component to this 'Solution  Equation' and sitting on your hands is allowing 'TIME' to run out!!  Vibration and Pressure Sensors at the wellhead location should be  telling you that slight vibration patterns are transforming into  rhythmic cavitation that will eventually transform into the collapse of  system integrity! You look like frogs sitting in your pot and just  waiting for the water to boil and nothing anybody says will overt the  coming catastrophe!  

My third chapter from the BP White Paper is entitled: "*Interrupting  Fluid Column Momentum-To-Blowout Scenario*."

Does anyone at BP, or the Government, or at the Horizon Response Center  understand the concept of "*Fluid Column Momentum*"??? The very  small force from reservoir-to-seabed pressure differential is constantly  nudging the fluid column towards the seafloor at greater velocity. That  is why 200 barrels per day has escalated to 60,000 barrels and that  number is only going to go higher, until system integrity is eventually  compromised. My method to re-inject separated oil (methane removed) into  the pipe at the wellhead location is the ONLY method that can begin the  process of interrupting "Fluid Column Momentum," by displacing  activated Methane and Methane-rich crude oil from the pressurized  environment. However, each day that you sit around and do nothing is  allowing Fluid Column Momentum to INCREASE, which adds 'time' to my  equation for transforming that momentum value to zero using  Pressure-Sheath Technology methodology. In fact, my next warning email  to my Govt Officials, BP Reps and the Horizon Response Team will include  notification that we have passed the Point Of No Return and nuclear  devices are required to hopefully stop the flow of oil into the Gulf.

You are wasting valuable time grilling BP CEO's, while your efforts  should be directed at capping the well!!! We should be treating "*Capping  The Well*" like 'WAR' where all of our resources are aimed directly at that SOLUTION. Period! There is nothing more irritating than  'knowing' the answer to the teacher's question and never being called  upon, while everyone else sits around in apparent ignorance. Again, my  hands are tied, until somebody in authority actually does something to  begin the implementation of my BP Oil Crisis Solution. Please write if I  can be of service, but, 'before' it is too late ...

Sincerely,

Terral (info removed)


----------



## Octoldit

Terral solutions are greatly needed for many aspects of this fading civilization. But it would be interesting to know what gives you all the confidence that you seem to have for your invention/solution. Has the invention been tested and proven, or what proven inventions similar to your solution proposal can you point too? 

I'm a little confused about anything nuclear being used to solve any problem, but you claimed the Russians used some device that was successful in solving problems similar to the oil spill.

It's great that the current administration is working to resolve the spill problem from all angles, and the focus on clear energy without the politics of global warming and carbon limits may be only good that can come from the oil spill pollution tragedy. Clean and low cost energy has been stolen from the masses of people by the business interest of greedy bankers and bribed politicians. 

The oil spill may help people see the wisdom of focusing on the common good rather than profits and all the wicked corruption that comes with exploitation. Wind, solar, but especially widely available locally generated power from steam is long overdue in a nation that claims to be free. 

The evil and greedy bankers at the core of the so-called Federal Reserve system has from the beginning directed this nation away from solutions and toward mass debt, mass exploitation (IRS), dependency, and communism. This includes the exploitation of the entire government and all the American people. It&#8217;s a fatal mistake for this very young nation to ignore the internal banking structure that financed the Soviet Union and all that it was.

The FED is a cabal of private banking houses and it&#8217;s a terrible and very costly mistake to allow them to continue to mask themselves as a legitimate governmental agency. The separation of corporation/bankers and state is more important than church and state. At least &#8220;usury&#8221; was forbidden and illegal under the church.


----------



## Mad Scientist

ravi said:


> super suck international???


*super  suck international!*


----------



## American Horse

Terral said:


> "The U.S. Government should be made aware of the fact that a  *Point Of No  Return Situation* is possible for every potential oil reservoir,  supply  pipe line and wellhead scenario. In other words, *if the fluid column  momentum is allowed to gather enough strength *where force exceeds  system  integrity parameters, then *a system blowout will eventually take  place*.  If memory serves, the Russians have used nuclear devices to seal  runaway blowouts on six separate occasions, because the technology to interrupt  the fluid column momentum-to-blowout cycle has thus far remained  unavailable."​Here is a chart of BP Gulf Oil Leakage: The Picture Of Inaccuracy: The Evolving Estimates Of BP's Oil Leak | TPM LiveWire
> 
> April 23: 200   barrels per day.
> April 24: 1000   barrels per day.
> April 28: 5000   barrels per day.
> May 27: 12,000-19,000   barrels per day.
> June 10: 20,000-40,000   barrels per day.
> June 15: 35,000-60,000   barrels per day



Terral, I've read all of your posts above and from my limited practical experience in engineering your assumptions appear, at least to me, to be valid.  I can only imagine your informed concern and frustration.  

The name "Super Suck International" is no joke, and the company is searchable, but I wonder how long have they been around?

Here's a video 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jdaYqbcWqQ]YouTube - MSNBC: Super Suck International - Solution to Gulf Oil Crisis[/ame]


----------



## Terral

Hi Octo:



Octoldit said:


> Terral solutions are greatly needed for many aspects of this fading civilization. But it would be interesting to know what gives you all the confidence that you seem to have for your invention/solution. Has the invention been tested and proven, or what proven inventions similar to your solution proposal can you point too?



Submit 'your' BP Gulf Oil Crisis Solution White Paper that includes 'your' tested/proven invention and maybe BP, the Government and the Horizon Response Team will be motivated into action. If 'proven' methods had ANY application to this BP Gulf Oil Crisis Solution, that strategy would have been implemented two months ago! The reason that BP and the Government are taking suggestions from EVERYONE under the sun is because traditional methods and devices have NO chance of success. ZERO.  



Octoldit said:


> I'm a little confused about anything nuclear being used to solve any problem, but you claimed the Russians used some device that was successful in solving problems similar to the oil spill.



Yes. Six times. Dr. Bill Deagle #1 and #3.



Octoldit said:


> It's great that the current administration is working to resolve the spill problem from all angles, and the focus on clear energy without the politics of global warming and carbon limits may be only good that can come from the oil spill pollution tragedy.



Barry Soetoro is 'managing' the BP Oil Crisis and turning a blind eye to any real solution! What is happening in the Gulf of Mexico right now is A CHARADE that is going to get FAR WORSE. The right action on April 20, 2010 was to surround the disaster location with *skirted oil containment booms* (pic) and *high-volume vacuum ships* (pic = Supersuck International) that continuously pump the oil into *super tankers *(pic). My new friend *Francois Vorster* (Post #7) has been trying to help BP clean up this mess since Day 2 of this Crisis and NOBODY will give him the time of day. Why? That is easy: The people pulling Barry's strings (Rothschild and the Banksters + Chapter 3 = same script as 9/11) are *using this Crisis* to bring in their New World Order right under Octo's nose! 



Octoldit said:


> Clean and low cost energy has been stolen from the masses of people by the business interest of greedy bankers and bribed politicians.



The technology has been around since the 1930's for engines to get *200+ miles per gallon* (Vapor-Plasma Integrated Engines) ... 



Octoldit said:


> The oil spill may help people see the wisdom of focusing on the common good rather than profits and all the wicked corruption that comes with exploitation. Wind, solar, but especially widely available locally generated power from steam is long overdue in a nation that claims to be free.



Stop being foolish! Everything you see on the TV from MSNBC to speeches from corrupt politicians is A SHOW put on for mesmerizing We The Sheeple into complacency and compliance. American blindness and absolute STUPIDITY concerning this BP Gulf Oil Spill Crisis is just another reason that the USA 'is' worthy to be destroyed (#1-10). I have told my elected representatives from the very beginning of this BP Gulf Crisis that Barry is using this Charade to kick off his *Chicago Climate Carbon Tax Credit Exchange* (story) that includes all of these Euro/Amero Banksters! 



Octoldit said:


> The evil and greedy bankers at the core of the so-called Federal Reserve system has from the beginning directed this nation away from solutions and toward mass debt, mass exploitation (IRS), dependency, and communism.



Now you are beginning to see the real bad guys beyond their smokescreen trickery! 



Octoldit said:


> This includes the exploitation of the entire government and all the American people.



We agree. Now perhaps you can see the reason why our Govt is NOT even remotely interested in implementing the methods from my BP Gulf Oil Crisis Solution White Paper!!!! Those in charge will continue running in place and doing nothing, until we reach the Point Of No Return and NOTHING can stop the oil flow from transitioning into a virtual VOLCANO. Everyone here is a witness that I have sent out the warnings FAR in advance of the coming catastrophe and BP and the Govt has done NOTHING to heed my word. ZERO.  



Octoldit said:


> It&#8217;s a fatal mistake for this very young nation to ignore the internal banking structure that financed the Soviet Union and all that it was.
> 
> The FED is a cabal of private banking houses and it&#8217;s a terrible and very costly mistake to allow them to continue to mask themselves as a legitimate governmental agency. The separation of corporation/bankers and state is more important than church and state. At least &#8220;usury&#8221; was forbidden and illegal under the church.



We can agree that the Rothschild/Warburg (Euro Bankster Heads) and Rockefeller/Morgan (Amero Bankster Heads) are responsible for many tragedies,  but right now our U.S. Govt MUST wake the hell up and see the "Light" and realize that Pressure-Sheath Technology Methodology is the only answer capping this runaway well. 

These readers should realize that my current models say the chances of our corrupt politicians waking the hell up 'and' taking the right course of action are very near ZERO. We are quickly approaching the Fluid Column Momentum "Point Of No Return" and some sources say the 3-mile reservoir-to-seabed pipe is already broken, which means the crevices up and down that length are filling with high-pressure oil/methane.

If our corrupt politicians and those in charge of our U.S. Military are really this STUPID, then the USA 'is' worthy to be utterly destroyed off the face of the earth.   

GL,

Terral


----------



## Ravi

Ravi said:


> Someone pointed out a flaw in your design and you ignored it.


----------



## Terral

Hi Horse:

Thank you for writing.



American Horse said:


> Terral, I've read all of your posts above and from my limited practical experience in engineering your assumptions appear, at least to me, to be valid.  I can only imagine your informed concern and frustration.



I have prepared a couple of drawings to help these USMB readers gain a better understanding of what is happening in the 3-mile long pipe running between the reservoir and the seabed floor that is about one mile below the Gulf surface:







From the bottom: The crude oil and methane are under GREAT pressure in 'liquid' form in the massive reservoir 'and' at the bottom of the 3-mile long pipe. The liquid methane transitions into 'gas form' in stages, as the pressure decreases in the pipeline on the way to the wellhead that is currently capped using a primitive ventilation system. Methane gas continues to expand and displace crude oil in the pipeline, which increases the flow rate in direct proportion to the methane liquid-to-gas transition rate. We find very small methane bubbles forming in lower areas of the pipeline, but they continue to double in size as the pressures decrease on route to the wellhead. The liquid methane expands 600 times in the transition between the reservoir and reaching the surface of the Gulf.






From the top: My Remote Probe with 5 dilator cuffs is inserted into the pipe at the wellhead and all 5 cuffs are dilated (see Original White Paper for details). Methane gas is evacuated from the pipe environment, while Methane-free Separated Oil is reinjected into the pipe environment. The idea is to gain control over the pipe environment by raising the Clean Oil to Methane-Rich Oil Ratio. In other words, hyper-injecting Clean Methane-Free Crude Oil into the pipe reduces the amount of liquid and gas methane from the environmental equation, which reduces the flow rate and internal pressure created by expanding methane. 

Eliminating all methane from the pipe too quickly will compromise system integrity, which is the reason your pipes at home 'shake' if all the air is removed from the system. We need the methane gas to act as 'shock absorber,' as we send a retrograde fluid column (Clean Oil from the surface tanker) through the pressure probe irrigation port to neutralize the methane-rich fluid column from the reservoir. Environmental Volatility from the methane liquid-to-gas transition 'decreases,' as the ratio of Clean methane-free oil 'increases' throughout the pipeline. 

The Objective is to eventually (this process takes 'time') fill the entire 'Reservoir-To-Seabed' Pipe with Clean Methane-Free Oil at the same time that Fluid Column Momentum from the Reservoir equals 'Zero.' Clean methane-free crude oil is slowly introduced into the pipeline to counteract liquid methane migrating into the pipe from the reservoir, until the Govt can decide our next course of action. 



American Horse said:


> The name "Super Suck International" is no joke, and the company is searchable, but I wonder how long have they been around?
> 
> Here's a video
> 
> YouTube - MSNBC: Super Suck International - Solution to Gulf Oil Crisis




Super Suck International (page) partners have been doing this kind of thing for 40 years ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral

Hi again Horse:



American Horse said:


> Terral, I've read all of your posts above and from my limited practical experience in engineering your assumptions appear, at least to me, to be valid.  I can only imagine your informed concern and frustration ...



My frustration is mounting like the fluid column momentum in the Deepwater Horizon Pipe, because so much 'time' is passing and most of my family live near the Gulf of Mexico here in Florida where the situation is getting worse by the minute. Two weeks have passed since I submitted my White Paper to the US Coast Guard and ... nothing. There are a multitude of applications for my *Pressure-Sheath Technology Methods and Devices* (link) that include removing all of a patient's kidney stones in a single procedure 'and' via remote control. There are military applications that should be gaining the attention of our U.S. Military, but ... nothing. 

All I can do is sit back and wait for someone to eventually send me notification that my methods are 'not feasible.' That will be a great day! That means the U.S. Military and the U.S. Government see no benefit in using Pressure-Sheath Technology, so I am free to take my toys and play in China. ;0)

God knows the Chinese have plenty of dollars to spend on advanced technology systems and the Chinese would love increase their GDP by removing Kidney and Gall Stones from Americans via remote control. The military applications of my technology will put somebody 500 years ahead of everybody else and everyone here is my witness that the Americans have been given plenty of time to keep these things right here in the USA.

If these guys drop the ball, then my next call is here ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## American Horse

Terral said:


> Hi again Horse:
> 
> 
> 
> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terral, I've read all of your posts above and from my limited practical experience in engineering your assumptions appear, at least to me, to be valid.  I can only imagine your informed concern and frustration ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My frustration is mounting like the fluid column momentum in the Deepwater Horizon Pipe, because so much 'time' is passing and most of my family live near the Gulf of Mexico here in Florida where the situation is getting worse by the minute. Two weeks have passed since I submitted my White Paper to the US Coast Guard and ... nothing. There are a multitude of applications for my *Pressure-Sheath Technology Methods and Devices* (link) that include removing all of a patient's kidney stones in a single procedure 'and' via remote control. There are military applications that should be gaining the attention of our U.S. Military, but ... nothing.
> 
> All I can do is sit back and wait for someone to eventually send me notification that my methods are 'not feasible.' That will be a great day! That means the U.S. Military and the U.S. Government see no benefit in using Pressure-Sheath Technology, so I am free to take my toys and play in China. ;0)
> 
> God knows the Chinese have plenty of dollars to spend on advanced technology systems and the Chinese would love increase their GDP by removing Kidney and Gall Stones from Americans via remote control. The military applications of my technology will put somebody 500 years ahead of everybody else and everyone here is my witness that the Americans have been given plenty of time to keep these things right here in the USA.
> 
> If these guys drop the ball, then my next call is here ...
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


I'm afraid we are seeing a failure of leadership in all domains.  BP exhibits it by not managing their people on the ground in clean-up activities.  

Their attempts at solutions early on that almost anyone, much less capable engineers, would scoff at.

At least when the stand pipe was laying on the Gulf floor, it was crimped and oil was only escaping from splits in the pipe; cutting the pipe off just above the well-head allowed a full opening for the oil to escape.  They did not anticipate that the attempt to cut the pipe with diamond wire would allow the pipe to respond to gravity and the wire to become crimped as it sagged and fell to the sea-floor.

The upper management of BP, Hayward, has qualifications as an engineer, but from his testimony before the House Committee a few days back, he showed that he is over his head.  The whole of the activities to resolve the problem seems being left to the people the field and consulting with the Coast Guard.  They are all being left to their own devices without an overarching co-ordinating hierarchy.


The political one; for instance as we witness by the fact that we haven't heard a single utterance from Homeland Security head, which was much challenged by the Katrina Hurricane.  

The Coast Guard stopping operations because of an inability to contact barge manufacturers to ascertain whether or not fire extinguishers and life vests were on board, when an actual real time inspection could've been done with little time lost while the barges were allowed to keep working.

The President has shown himself to not be on top of things for lots of reasons. His advisors contains not a single person with oil drilling experience.  The president talks about "consulting among others, with experts in academia, on what to do about the calamity, while noting again that his energy secretary has a Nobel Prize.

Right there in Texas are Universities with Engineering schools, with consummate knowledge about the processes and practices in play, and whose graduates had a hand in designing the equipment and the processes involved.

Whether or not the Jones act is actually slowing work in the Gulf or not the President has shown that he is not willing to bend at all and simply announce to the world that he forthwith suspends it in the Gulf for all activities connected with the spill.  It is a fact that "To circumvent the Jones Act clean up crews had to outfit American ships with skimming devices airlifted from the Netherlands, resulting in delays and further harm to the Gulf."

He shows himself to be totally inflexible in regards to that perception, as if he's afraid of being seen as stumbling or to have made an error, while suspicions run rampant that he is kow-towing to unions

I personally get the felling that early on the President said to those surrounding him that "it's BP's problem, LET THEM HANDLE IT, along with the Coast Guard. He seems most interested in having someone to blame, asses to kick.

The one thing done right is to secure the 20-Billion up front from BP, which we know will be used badly if the politicos are allowed any influence over it.

That BP didn&#8217;t have the expertise to accomplish what needed to be done, as witnessed by the faulty decisions about the risks in using the &#8220;long string&#8221; piping method in the first place rather than the other method known as &#8220;liner tieback&#8221; method.  Other drillers in the deep Gulf use the long string method only about one tenth as often due to concerns about just what has taken place.

Even ordinary folks will be able to clearly see the failures involved in this process.  It seems that Hayward was made CEO because he had a scheme to "fix" BP's image, making it a "Green" one, in spite of their horrible safety record.  They were an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

As predicted, British Petroleum and the Deepwater Horizon Center has 'rejected' my Pressure-Sheath Technology BP Gulf Oil Crisis Solution:


> An Important Message from Horizon Support&#8207;
> From: *horizon.support@oegllc.com*                                                             Sent:         Sat 6/19/10 2:36 PM
> 
> Dear Terral ...,
> 
> Thank you for your submission to the Alternative Response Technology (ART) process for the Deepwater Horizon MC252 incident. Your submission has been reviewed for its technical merits.
> 
> It has been determined that your idea falls into one of the following ART  categories: Already Considered/Planned, Not Feasible, or Not Possible, and therefore will not be advanced for further evaluation.  To date, we have received over 80,000 submissions with each submission receiving individual consideration and priority based on merit and need.
> 
> BP and Horizon Deepwater Unified Command appreciate your contribution and interest in responding to this incident.
> 
> Thank you very much,
> Horizon Response Team


This is the standard rejection letter saying that nobody at BP nor the bogus Deepwater Horizon Center wasted their time reading anything from my White Paper Solution. I received this email from the Mississippi Response Center, saying,



> > Dear Terral ...,
> >
> > Thank you for your interest in submitting your Product, Equipment or
> > Service as part of the Deepwater Horizon Response.
> >
> > Please submit your information using the online form provided at:
> >
> Product / Service / Equipment Information Sheet.
> >
> > If you need
> additional assistance, please contact the Product,
> > Equipment or
> Service Hotline at (281) 366-5511.


This is my reply to all of these people:


        Lousiana Horizon (internal@piersystem.com); 
bill.young@mail.house.gov; Bill Nelson (bill@billnelson.senate.gov); 
bill mccollum (info@billmccollum.com); charlie crist 
(charlie.crist@myflorida.com); Terral Croft (terralcroft@hotmail.com); 
bp florida (florida@bpresponds.com); victoria warmouth 
(victoria.warmouth@mail.house.gov); faye.proulx@mail.house.gov; Francois
 Vorster (francois@supersuckinternational.com); Horizon Support 
(horizonsupport@oegllc.com); Attorney General (askdoj@usdoj.gov); bp ala
 (alabama@bpresponds.com); bp louisiania (louisiana@bpresponds.com); bp 
miss (mississippi@bpresponds.com); Congressman GraysonDist8 
(alangrayson@graysonforcongress.com); Congressman Wexler 
(contact@wexlerforcongress.com); DHS1 Contact (email@dhs.gov); DHS 
Contact (contactcenter@dhs.gov); dhs rep (candice.pines@dhs.gov); dhs 
rep (dan.sturdivant@dhs.gov); Israel Export International Institute 
(furst@export.gov.il); Israel Ministry Foreign Affairs 
(feedback@mfa.gov.il); Israel1 Contact (info@washington.mfa.gov.il); 
Israel2 Contact (dpaofficer@washington.mfa.gov.il); Israel3 Contact 
(speakers@washington.mfa.gov.il); Israel4 Contact 
(press@washington.mfa.gov.il); Israel Contact 
(academic1@washington.mfa.gov.il); Israeli Embassy D.C. 
(amy.keinan@israeltrade.gov.il); Israeli Embassy Florida 
(roeem@israeltrade.gov.il); jNavy watson (jwatson@nmic.navy.mil); 
Lakeland Hospital (info@lrmc.com); mayor@stpete.org; nsa4 
(askcaeia@nsa.gov); nsa3 (customercare@nsa.gov); nsa9 (nsapao@nsa.gov); 
president@whitehouse.gov; randal russellNavy (randall.russell@navy.mil);
Rep. Nancy Pelosi (americanvoices@mail.house.gov);sf.nancy@mail.house.gov; USCG USCG (osc-homeport@uscg.mil)




> Hi Mississippi Gulf Response:
> 
> The USCG in its infinite wisdom has decided that my *Pressure-Sheath Technology* BP Gulf Oil Crisis Solution has *'no' merit* at all. Zip, zero, nada, none. I have warned all parties that *fluid column momentum* in the 3-mile Deepwater Horizon pipe between the reservoir and the wellhead is *gathering momentum*, but nobody from my govt officials to BP to the U.S. Military seems to care one way or the other. Be advised that my 'patent pending' *Pressure-Sheath Technology Remote Control Surgery System *(first link on attached 'White Paper') is being sent to *China *where perhaps a Chinese Company will choose to accept my 'co-patent' partner offer.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/energy/120083-terrals-bp-gulf-oil-spill-solution-white-paper.html
> 
> Good luck finding a solution to your BP Gulf Oil Crisis. I have done my best and nobody from BP nor the U.S. Govt is interested in anything I have to say on this matter.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Terral ...


Right now I am gathering information to begin discourse with representatives from China where hopefully they will recognize the benefits of bringing *Pressure-Sheath Technology* (link) to a Global Market.

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral

Greetings to the Embassy of the People's Republic of China:

My name is Terral L. Croft, President and CEO of Terral Corporation in  St. Petersburg, Florida 33714. I am currently patent pending on a  remote-control surgery system using *Pressure-Sheath Technology* (USMB Link) that I  invented in the mid 1990's. The Americans are not interested in helping  me to forward my projects, so at this time I am sending out the offer  for the Embassy of the People's Republic of China to locate me a  co-patent partner from the companies in China. 

The same 4-page *Pressure-Sheath Technology Presentation* attached to this  email (link) was sent to local medical companies here in Florida, and to  companies all over the USA, and to the Israeli Embassy in Washington  D.C. and Houston Texas. I have authorized these intermediaries to share  the information in my *Pressure-Sheath Technology Presentation* with any  and all qualified companies in these respective countries, but as yet  nobody has produced a company to help me forward this project. Be  advised that Pressure-Sheath Technology Methods and Devices have  application all over the human body and that advanced military  applications are presented in my 4-page *Pressure-Sheath Technology  Presentation*. 

My goal is to make China the Remote-Control Surgeon of the entire world  and to eliminate kidney and gall stones from the global population in my  lifetime. I authorize officials as the Embassy of the People's Republic  of China to share my information with qualified Chinese Companies for  the purpose of finding me a co-patent partner. I believe that the  benefits of using Pressure-Sheath Technology will become very apparent  to the right co-patent partner candidate, if you will simply forward my  documentation to the appropriate parties. The Embassy of the People's  Republic of China is authorized to share my personal contact information  with all qualified potential co-patent partners. 

*PressPresentation* is a Microsoft Word docx Document

The *"BP Gulf Oil Solution" White Paper* (wps document) describes  Pressure-Sheath Technology Methods and Devices for capping a runaway oil  well at 5000 feet below the surface.

Online Links:

*Pressure-Sheath Technology*: http://www.usmessageboard.com/science-and-technology/71249-pressure-sheath-technology.html

*Terral's BP Gulf Oil Crisis White Paper*: http://www.usmessageboard.com/energy/120083-terrals-bp-gulf-oil-spill-solution-white-paper.html

The Embassy of the People's Republic of China Contact Information was  found here: Contact Us

And online copy of this offer is posted at the US Message Board  to ensure complete transparency of all parties involved:  


Thank you very much for your time and consideration,

Sincerely,

Terral ... (contact info deleted)

PS. a duplicate email was sent to all parties listed in Post #25.


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

I received this email from the US Coast Guard regarding my White Paper Submission:



> Subject: Status of White Paper Submissions
> Date: Wed, 23  Jun 2010 13:09:41 -0400
> From: RDC-BAA-DHR@uscg.mil
> 
> Dear Submitter,
> 
> In response to your requests for real-time status, we have created an  online status checker.  While the status checker will provide the  current status of your White Paper submission, we are unable to expand  on the details beyond what is provided.
> 
> The following  link will take you to the Status Checker where you will be required to  enter the tracking number that was provided to you when you submitted  your White Paper.
> 
> RDC BAA Status Check
> 
> We have also started sending out an automated e-mail  from Homeport each time the status of your White Paper is changed.
> 
> Please be patient as we have received thousands of White Paper  submissions and we are working diligently processing and screening each  individual submission.
> 
> Below are the  different Status' you may see:
> 
> *    Received, Pending  Screening - Your submission has been received and is awaiting screening.
> 
> *    Screening Started - Your submission is currently being  screened.
> 
> *    Screening Complete, Pending Notification -  The screening of your submission has been completed. An email  notification is being prepared regarding the results of our screening.  [Please be patient as this may take a few days.]
> 
> *     Screening Complete - With regard to your submission, an email  notification has been sent to you providing the results of our  screening.  [An e-mail response has already been sent to the e-mail  address you provided.]
> 
> *    Withdrawn - In response to  your request, we have withdrawn your submission.
> 
> *     Duplicate - It has been determined that this submission is a duplicate  of another one you previously submitted.  [You will receive an e-mail  describing the duplicate number(s) and the tracking number that we will  continue to screen.]
> 
> Thank you for  your interest in the Deepwater Horizon Response effort.
> 
> Contracting Officer /s/
> USCG R&D Center


This is my WARNING email reply:

------------

USCG:

The USCG has already deemed my White Paper Solution to have no merit.  Since nobody corresponded with me on my submission, then I can hardly  believe anyone took time to even consider my *Pressure-Sheath  Technology Solution*. The 3-mile long fluid column *'is' gathering  momentum* and my prediction is that your BP Gulf Oil Spill is about  to get FAR worse. 

The wellhead casing is '*breaking down*' and you guys have no clue.  We are quickly racing towards the* Point Of No Return* ... 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/energ...spill-solution-white-paper-2.html#post2420142

... as described in my *BP Gulf Oil Solution White Paper* attached  to this email!!! 

A copy of this WARNING email appears at this US MessageBoard Link:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/energ...spill-solution-white-paper-2.html#post2441468

GL,

Terral (personal info removed)


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:



Terral said:


> As predicted, British Petroleum and the Deepwater Horizon Center has 'rejected' my Pressure-Sheath Technology BP Gulf Oil Crisis Solution ...



My conclusions concerning BP and the Deepwater Horizon Center 'rejecting' my White Paper Solution are inaccurate. The Horizon Support team has contacted me twice to confirm that my submission is continuing through the screening process, saying,



> RE: *Status of White Paper Submissions*:&#8207;
> From: *RDC-BAA-DHR* (RDC-BAA-DHR@uscg.mil)                                                             Sent:         Fri 6/25/10 1:55 PM                   To:          terral....com
> 
> Thank you for your interest in the Deepwater Horizon Response effort.
> 
> With regard to your e-mail, I just went to the site, RDC BAA Status Check, and typed in your Tracking Number 20xxxx4 and it said Screening Started.  That is the only status it has at this point.
> 
> Contracting Officer /s/
> USCG R&D Center


Everyone is being warned that *'fluid column momentum' is INCREASING* and will eventually reach a Point Of No Return! I suppose all we can do is wait ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## Ravi

Terral, have you tried contacting Bobby Jindal directly?


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

I received an invitation from the *Louisiana Business Emergency Operations Center* (LABEOC) Team to submit my BP Gulf Oil Spill Solution White Paper, saying:




> Gulf Oil Spill emergency response thank you&#8207;
> From:*info@labeoc.org*                                                             Sent:         Fri 6/25/10 4:59 PM                   To: Terral....
> 
> Thank you for  your proposal to assist in the Gulf Oil Spill emergency response.  In  order for your proposal to be forwarded to BP and evaluated, please  provide details of your proposal by following the web link below and  completing a short form (which should take an average of 5 to 15  minutes).





> http://www.labeoc.org/LaBEOC/offering_creation/visitor/create_offering_visitor.aspx
> 
> Based on the information provided and the  need for the proposed service, someone will get back to you if further  information is needed.
> 
> If you have already submitted your  information to the above web site, please disregard this message. Your  original submission has been processed and forwarded directly to BP and  the United States Coast Guard.
> 
> Thank you,
> Louisiana Business Emergency Operations  Center (LABEOC) Team


I made the submission to receive this reply:



> Proposal for Deepwater Horizon Oil Spill&#8207;
> From: *info@LABEOC.org*                                                             Sent:         Sun 6/27/10 12:20 PM                   To:          terral...com
> 
> Thank you for your offer to assist in the Gulf Oil Spill emergency  response. Your information will be forwarded to a science review panel  and also to the BP/USCG Unified Command. You will be contacted if  further information is needed.
> 
> Your tracking number for this proposal  is LABEOC#001xx1
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Louisiana Business Emergency  Operations Center (LABEOC) Response Team


GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

I received an invitation from the *Louisiana Business Emergency Operations Center* (LABEOC) Team to submit my BP Gulf Oil Spill Solution White Paper, saying:



> Gulf Oil Spill emergency response thank you&#8207;
> From:*info@labeoc.org*                                                             Sent:         Fri 6/25/10 4:59 PM                   To: Terral....
> 
> Thank you for  your proposal to assist in the Gulf Oil Spill emergency response.  In  order for your proposal to be forwarded to BP and evaluated, please  provide details of your proposal by following the web link below and  completing a short form (which should take an average of 5 to 15  minutes) ....
> 
> Your tracking number for this proposal  is LABEOC#001xx1
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Louisiana Business Emergency  Operations Center (LABEOC) Response Team


The Horizon Support Team has determined that re-injecting methane-free crude oil into the 21-inch riser pipe is not feasible, saying,



> Horizon Call Center - your recent  submission&#8207;
> From: *Horizon Support* (Horizonsupport@oegllc.com)                                                             Sent:         Mon 6/28/10 1:05 PM
> To:          terral...com
> 
> Dear Terral ...,
> 
> Thank you so much for taking the time to think about and submit your proposed solution regarding the Horizon incident. Your submission has been reviewed for its technical merits. Unfortunately, the team has determined that your idea cannot be applied under the very challenging and specific operating conditions we face. All of us on the Horizon Support Team appreciate your thoughts and efforts.
> 
> Sincerely yours,
> Horizon Support Team


Nobody seems even remotely aware of the fact that fluid column momentum inside the 21-inch riser pipe is increasing, and will continue to increase, until the methane liquid-to-air transition process causes rhythmic cavitation and compromises system integrity. My suspicion is that system breach has already occurred and methane pockets are enlarging within the nooks, crannies, pockets and voids under the seabed floor. This entire situation is poised to go "*BOOOOOOM!!!*" (my Topic) ... 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

The Alabama Response Team sent me an email with instructions on how to submit my BP Gulf Oil Crisis Solution to the Deepwater Horizon Response Team. This is my reply:
-----------------
Hi Alabama Response Team, my elected officials and others:

Please listen very carefully:

1. The Deepwater Horizon Response Team has already deemed my  *"Pressure-Sheath Technology" Gulf Oil Spill Solution* to have "*no merit*" (PressPresentation.PDF + Gulf Oil Spill Solution White Paper.PDF).  

2. British Petroleum and the U.S. Government are NOT interested in any  real "Solutions" to this Crisis.

3. *Fluid Column Momentum* inside the 3-mile 21-inch Riser Pipe,  between the Reservoir and the Wellhead, is *GROWING with every passing  day*.

4. Soon you will be looking at a runaway well with an extreme case of  Rhythmic Cavitation Disorder leading to a breach in environmental system  integrity.

5. The 21-inch Riser Pipe will be shaken to the point of system breach,  which will send the super-pressurized 40-percent Methane Solution into  every crevice, nook and cranny between the Reservoir and the Seabed.

6. Aeration of the Seabed Floor will increase, as the 40-percent  oil/methane solution breaches the Riser Pipe and the methane  liquid-to-air transition event horizon extends lower and lower towards  the Reservoir. 

7. The methane liquid-to-air event horizon will eventually reach the  bottom of the 21-inch Riser Pipe and infiltrate the Reservoir, which  will create a huge methane pocket; if that process has not already  started.

8. The trapped/pressurized methane environment growing in the Reservoir  only needs a detonation mechanism to EXPLODE and send a massive tsunami  to all shores in the Gulf of Mexico that can potentially extend 50 miles  inland, or more ...

9. Your ONLY chance to interrupt this process is to re-inject *methane-free  crude oil* into the 21-inch Riser Pipe to reduce the influence of  the 40-percent methane solution transitioning into air.

10. BP and the U.S. Government appear willing to 'manage the crisis'  without any real interest in real "Solutions."

That is why the Jones Act was not waived and the world's supertankers  are not being called into the Gulf of Mexico. The Deepwater Horizon Oil  Rig should have been surrounded by skirted booms allowing Supersuck  Tankers to vacuum, separate and transport crude oil for sale to the  markets. That would create a barrier between the oil rig and our shores,  but Obama and his Czars are NOT even remotely interested in resolving  this Crisis. They are using this disaster to force Congress to pass  their *Cap and Tax Legislation* for launching Obama's *Chicago  Carbon Exchange* that will put a price on Carbon for his Spreading  The Wealth Agenda.    

If somebody does not wake the hell up and begin implementing these real  "Solutions" to the BP Gulf Oil Crisis, the entire situation is going to  go BOOM in your faces ...

Everyone has been warned repeatedly,

Terral ...


----------



## G.T.




----------



## G.T.

OOPS. NO METHANE EXPLOSION COMING. 

Will human life be wiped out by a BP-induced methane eruption? No. - Yahoo! News


----------



## Octoldit

Terral said:


> Hi Octo:
> 
> 
> 
> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terral solutions are greatly needed for many aspects of this fading civilization. But it would be interesting to know what gives you all the confidence that you seem to have for your invention/solution. Has the invention been tested and proven, or what proven inventions similar to your solution proposal can you point too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Submit 'your' BP Gulf Oil Crisis Solution White Paper that includes 'your' tested/proven invention and maybe BP, the Government and the Horizon Response Team will be motivated into action. If 'proven' methods had ANY application to this BP Gulf Oil Crisis Solution, that strategy would have been implemented two months ago! The reason that BP and the Government are taking suggestions from EVERYONE under the sun is because traditional methods and devices have NO chance of success. ZERO.
> 
> 
> 
> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little confused about anything nuclear being used to solve any problem, but you claimed the Russians used some device that was successful in solving problems similar to the oil spill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. Six times. Dr. Bill Deagle #1 and #3.
> 
> 
> 
> Barry Soetoro is 'managing' the BP Oil Crisis and turning a blind eye to any real solution! What is happening in the Gulf of Mexico right now is A CHARADE that is going to get FAR WORSE. The right action on April 20, 2010 was to surround the disaster location with *skirted oil containment booms* (pic) and *high-volume vacuum ships* (pic = Supersuck International) that continuously pump the oil into *super tankers *(pic). My new friend *Francois Vorster* (Post #7) has been trying to help BP clean up this mess since Day 2 of this Crisis and NOBODY will give him the time of day. Why? That is easy: The people pulling Barry's strings (Rothschild and the Banksters + Chapter 3 = same script as 9/11) are *using this Crisis* to bring in their New World Order right under Octo's nose!
> 
> 
> 
> The technology has been around since the 1930's for engines to get *200+ miles per gallon* (Vapor-Plasma Integrated Engines) ...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop being foolish! Everything you see on the TV from MSNBC to speeches from corrupt politicians is A SHOW put on for mesmerizing We The Sheeple into complacency and compliance. American blindness and absolute STUPIDITY concerning this BP Gulf Oil Spill Crisis is just another reason that the USA 'is' worthy to be destroyed (#1-10). I have told my elected representatives from the very beginning of this BP Gulf Crisis that Barry is using this Charade to kick off his *Chicago Climate Carbon Tax Credit Exchange* (story) that includes all of these Euro/Amero Banksters!
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are beginning to see the real bad guys beyond their smokescreen trickery!
> 
> 
> 
> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> 
> This includes the exploitation of the entire government and all the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We agree. Now perhaps you can see the reason why our Govt is NOT even remotely interested in implementing the methods from my BP Gulf Oil Crisis Solution White Paper!!!! Those in charge will continue running in place and doing nothing, until we reach the Point Of No Return and NOTHING can stop the oil flow from transitioning into a virtual VOLCANO. Everyone here is a witness that I have sent out the warnings FAR in advance of the coming catastrophe and BP and the Govt has done NOTHING to heed my word. ZERO.
> 
> 
> 
> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> 
> It&#8217;s a fatal mistake for this very young nation to ignore the internal banking structure that financed the Soviet Union and all that it was.
> 
> The FED is a cabal of private banking houses and it&#8217;s a terrible and very costly mistake to allow them to continue to mask themselves as a legitimate governmental agency. The separation of corporation/bankers and state is more important than church and state. At least &#8220;usury&#8221; was forbidden and illegal under the church.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can agree that the Rothschild/Warburg (Euro Bankster Heads) and Rockefeller/Morgan (Amero Bankster Heads) are responsible for many tragedies,  but right now our U.S. Govt MUST wake the hell up and see the "Light" and realize that Pressure-Sheath Technology Methodology is the only answer capping this runaway well.
> 
> These readers should realize that my current models say the chances of our corrupt politicians waking the hell up 'and' taking the right course of action are very near ZERO. We are quickly approaching the Fluid Column Momentum "Point Of No Return" and some sources say the 3-mile reservoir-to-seabed pipe is already broken, which means the crevices up and down that length are filling with high-pressure oil/methane.
> 
> If our corrupt politicians and those in charge of our U.S. Military are really this STUPID, then the USA 'is' worthy to be utterly destroyed off the face of the earth.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Hello Terral,

Let me first point out you are the one on this white paper kick, not me. Octoldit is enough of a realist to understand I&#8217;m not a M.I.T. graduate and make no presumptions of having all the &#8220;answers&#8221; that the most skilled and experienced top engineers in the nation and world don&#8217;t have. 

Maybe you feel the presidents aircraft should come to your hometown, and rush terral away to the white house, (motorcade included) Block the streets, disregard the streetlights, police escort, motorcycles 6 pairs deep leading the way while the president awaits terrals arrival to air-force one. 

Have I got it right so far? 

Is there a proto-type, or any sort of test model for this white paper invention of yours? It does appear the drawing board aspect of your invention may be a reality, but the question is has anything gotten any further than the drawing board? 

Any tests taken place with the invention you have all this confidence in? Is there even an invention to test? Are you familiar with all the planning that goes into the smallest details and every aspect of an invention such as the one you speak of?

Don&#8217;t tell me to stop being foolish&#8230;when you don&#8217;t seem to have a firm grasp of reality on this issue. Too much Alex Jones, and tea party indoctrination is not good. This may or may not apply to you, but a variety of credible information helps keep one on the level. Being well grounded in truth is the bottom line. It&#8217;s not my intention to rain on your parade, and I&#8217;ve allowed you more time than most to post an erronious point of view before it's blasted out of the water. However when you basically say you have the answers and some of the best and brightest in the nation are stupid that&#8217;s bordering on total absurdity.

Your eagerness to give Communist China your ideas suggests a closeted anti-American impediment. A brief word to the wise&#8230;any credible invention would not be displayed on a message board for all to see. In the real world if you have something of value keeping it from being stolen is a major consideration; frankly you seem clueless on this issue. Or maybe it&#8217;s just a case of Rose colored glasses.


----------



## Terral

Hi Octo:



Octoldit said:


> Let me first point out you are the one on this white paper kick, not me ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-R56e0GYTY]Things Are "Not" As They Appear. Something Is Going On Here ...[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------

